# NASP Nationals in Louisville



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Who is going to Louisville for NASP? We are on the way in like 17 hours, leaving at 5:00 am! We are just taking a High School team 19 shooters.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going as an individual. Got another friend going too. Didn't want to go, but he needed a familiar face there that wasn't his family.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im shooting at 2:00 on friday. leaving at 8:00 and driving 4 hours.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Leaving Tommorow 8:00 AM


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

i was gonna go but i didnt think my scores were good enough and plus its mothers day weekend.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

About to leave school. If your at the convention center around the 2:00 flight time text me at 270-584-4998. And maybe we can meet up and discuss scores and other stuff.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> About to leave school. If your at the convention center around the 2:00 flight time text me at 270-584-4998. And maybe we can meet up and discuss scores and other stuff.


Hey sorry I did not see your post until just now. I shot at 3:10 today just have to wait now until the shooting is over on Sat to see if I placed. I got a 293 in Jr High boys.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

i shot a 265 sorta dissapointed. Nice to meet you jacob!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't get to go because I was failing classes.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I ended up 3rd, pretty good weekend HaHa!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats man, 3rd is an awesome position


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Look at the NASP website they threw out all of the scores because one of their scoring machines messed up and some of the scores might be wrong. :thumbs_do


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw that. hope you dont lose your 3rd place finish!


----------

